# Gasoline powered lighting



## flyingtoaster (Feb 21, 2014)

That's the smell of Freedom.


----------



## Conte (Apr 28, 2014)

I like lanterns. Got more than a few of those too.


----------



## degarb (May 3, 2014)

I am not following here. Are you saying you got a coleman camping lantern to operate off Regular Auto Gas, rather than kerosene?


----------



## flyingtoaster (May 3, 2014)

degarb said:


> I am not following here. Are you saying you got a coleman camping lantern to operate off Regular Auto Gas, rather than kerosene?


No. Just sharing a picture of type of lighting I use in my garage.


----------



## Kestrel (May 4, 2014)

I have a single-mantle Coleman lantern (their 'Backpacker' model) that served me well with many many hours of beautiful light, particularly much winter camping in Alaska when I was growing up.

I still have that lantern (I've kept it in excellent condition) and have no reason to get rid of it - but I try not to think of how incredibly outclassed its ~2 hour fuel tank is compared to a single 18650 though. 

Maybe during hunting season this fall I'll fire it up for old times' sake.


----------



## weklund (May 4, 2014)

*I love the Old Coleman's. I must have 15 vintage Colemans. All running perfectly. Fun to fire one off in the evening outside while tending the BBQ.*​ 



 ​


----------



## flyingtoaster (May 4, 2014)

weklund said:


> *I love the Old Coleman's. I must have 15 vintage Colemans. All running perfectly. Fun to fire one off in the evening outside while tending the BBQ.*​
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Yeah, it is nice to cook on the patio with my old 425E stove and 200A lantern. Keeps the mess outside too.


----------

